# Arthroscopic L. Hip abductor tendon (gluteus medius) Repair



## joanne71178 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know a 'compare code' for this procedure?  

'I placed two 5.5mm bioabsorbable cork screws, one at the proximal end of the gluteus meduis insertional footprint and one at the distal end.  I then used the Scorpion-type antegrade suture passer to pass one limb of the suture anteriorly and I used a 90-degree suture lasso to pass the posterior limbs.  These were tied from distal to proximal closing the iatrogenic tear and firmly anchoring the tendon to the prepared bony lateral facet.  Essentially I used a side-to-side-to bone-type of reapir for this procedure.' 

Thanks in advance.  I am totally stumped on this one.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 17, 2012)

I have used 27385


----------

